# Lake of the Week, August 24th: Douglas Lake



## SC Mike (Aug 14, 2006)

*Douglas Lake, Cheboygan County*

*Nearest Town:* Pellston

*Surface Water Area:* 3,395 acres
*Maximum Depth:* 80 feet
*Water Clarity:* Clear

*Accessibility:* State-owned public access with hard-surfaced ramp in south shore near Pells Island; parking for 5 vehicles

*45° 34' 13.29"N / 84° 42' 49.28"W*





*Fishing Information:*
The DNR has been stocking northern pike in Douglas Lake, but the fingerlings have been taking their time growing up. There are big pike in the 3,395-acre lake, but you are likely to find fish 20-24 inches or smaller on your line. Use the standard spoons and plugs on pike. 

The lake has been known primarily as a bass haven, and the predator gamefish population in 2000 was dominated by smallmouth and largemouth bass as well as northern pike. Largemouths typically run 2 to 3 pounds, and the smallmouths are slightly bigger on average.Walleyes were not captured during the survey, but anglers do report catching an occasional eye here. 

Douglas has shifted to a greater concentration for panfish in recent years, with abundant pumpkinseed sunfish and decent numbers of bluegills. Try small jigs and waxies on those, recommends Steve Yoder of Levering Sports, 5749 U.S. Highway 31, Levering, MI 49755, (231) 537-4737. 

Local anglers say that spinnerbaits, spoons, and nightcrawlers all work well for bass. If you visit the lake early in the season when the vegetation is limited, try tossing plastic worms or crankbaits also. And if you come out mostly after bass, plan to visit the lake early or late in the season. The bass head deep during the hot days of summer and are hard to find. 

Though most of the lake is shallow and has an average depth of only 12 feet, it does have pools that drop 80 feet below the surface. Two of those pools on the west side of the lake (Spots 1 and 2) are good places to look 
for northerns. 

For smallmouth bass, work the drop-offs and hard-bottom areas. The sharpest drop-offs are in South Fishtail Bay in the southeastern corner of the lake (Spot 3). Youll find hard-bottom terrain mostly along the north shore, where you should be prepared to work water that is mostly less than 5 feet deep. The nice smallmouths can often also be found around Pells Island (Spot 4) near the southwest corner of the lake.

As of now walleye have been practically nonexistent, says Yoder, so anglers after eyes are advised to look elsewhere.

Sportsman's Connection is a leading publisher of lake maps and fishing information. 130-250 Michigan lakes are covered in each of 7 (newly revised) fishing map guides, and are available for download at http://www.sportsmansconnection.com/michigan/


----------

